# Боли у основания затылка, функциональный блок, нестабильность



## veronica1987 (27 Фев 2013)

Здравствуйте! Вес 52 кг, рост 165. Около 3-х недель длились сильные боли у основания затылка, в голове по всей правой части, закладывало уши. До этого с детства мигрени, боли в левом плече над лопаткой после длительного напряжения. По рентгену с функциональными пробами (в т.ч. через открытый рот) диагноз: остеохондроз 2 ст, снижена высота С4, С5, С6, С7,  нестабильность С5-С6, С6-С7, ротационный подвывих С1, С2, ассиметрия зубовидного отростка С2 к боковым массам С1 (смещение вправо), задние верхне-латеральные края тел позвонков с С5 по С7 заостренные.
Заключение невролога и ортопеда: -Воротник Шанца 2 ч в день, ортопедическая подушка, корсет на грудной отдел (у меня  S-образное искривление позвоночника грудного отдела , ассиметрия лопаток и надплечий)
-таблетки Немулекс, мидокал, хондроксид
-ЛФК
-никакого спорта, кроме плавания
-никакой мануальной терапии
Заключение вертебролога: - застарелый ротационный подвывих С1, С2, дисфункция С0-С1, С1-С2 вызвали боль, незначительные признаки остеохондроза у основании шеи.
-Воротник Шанца не нужен, т.к. нестабильность очень незначительная
-из таблеток только катадонол
-ЛФК
-любой вид спорта, плавание только на спине
-обязательно мануальная терапия. т.к. нужно снимать блок
Вопрос: какой все-таки должен быть порядок лечения, т.к.  делала только ЛФК неделю, после которой сразу начинаются боли в задней части шеи, под затылком, в висках до тошноты?


----------



## Березка (27 Фев 2013)

Если есть снимки, то разместите в этой теме.
Вам в помощь тема МРТ, КТ, Рентгенография. Как разместить снимки на форуме


----------



## AIR (28 Фев 2013)

Однозначно необходимы сами снимки! Неплохо бы в общую кучу и допплерографию сосудов шеи и головы..  Необходим мануальный терапевт, умеющий работать мягкотканевыми методами - хорошо знающий шею и её мышечно-связочную систему.. Энергичные манипуляции на шее с попытками одномоментного снятия блоков считаю очень вредными.. ЛФК прямо сечас вредно - после первых результатов лечения доктор должен сам подробнейше объяснить и показать упражнения!! Воротник Шанса - помощь только в острой ситуации и то только временная..


----------



## veronica1987 (10 Мар 2013)

Заключение ЦДК сосудов шеи: снижен кровоток в ОСА без гемодинамически значимой ...., извитость хода НСА справа, ПА с 2-х сторон


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Мар 2013)

veronica1987 написал(а):


> какой все-таки должен быть порядок лечения


вот таким: 


veronica1987 написал(а):


> Заключение вертебролога: - застарелый ротационный подвывих С1, С2, дисфункция С0-С1, С1-С2 вызвали боль, незначительные признаки остеохондроза у основании шеи.
> -Воротник Шанца не нужен, т.к. нестабильность очень незначительная
> -из таблеток только катадонол
> -ЛФК
> ...


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (12 Мар 2013)

Ни нестабильности, ни ротационного подвывиха у вас нет


----------

